# Let's see some dump trucks!



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I did a search and didn't find a thread specifically for dump trucks so I made one... Let's see your dumps... 1-tons, singles,tandems, tri-axels... Anything and everything.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1029065 said:


> Let's see your dumps...


I have one that is shaped like a J and broke the water plane, your really wanna see that?:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Dumps, dumps & more dumps! lol :waving:


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Lookin good Cre,do you still have that grey superduty,or you trade it on the newer one.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

*Sometimes all it takes is a good dump!!!!!*

A 2000 3500 with 34k original miles. Bought it from original owner. Never plowed or sanded. Put a 8.5 Western and a SS Henderson on it and put it to work.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

06 f-550 6.0 diesel stainless tailgate spreader stainless dump body stainless 9ft fisher x-blade


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

pic of my old dump 1999 kenworth w-900L 475 cat turned up to 550 hp


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

creativedesigns;1029175 said:


> Dumps, dumps & more dumps! lol :waving:


who makes those dump trailers?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Rock Boat;1029290 said:


> 06 f-550 6.0 diesel stainless tailgate spreader stainless dump body stainless 9ft fisher x-blade
> 
> View attachment 75799
> 
> ...


Both trucks look great!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Stik208;1029159 said:


> I have one that is shaped like a J and broke the water plane, your really wanna see that?:laughing:


No thanks...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

becpropertymain;1029305 said:


> who makes those dump trailers?


A private welder in Ontario. Its a Legault trailer tho!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Gents 03 GMC 3500 duramax 4X4 58000kms 2010 wideout 2010 tornado


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice "Dumps". Nice Trucks.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Rock Boat;1029291 said:


> pic of my old dump 1999 kenworth w-900L 475 cat turned up to 550 hp
> 
> View attachment 75802


Nice truck, what size dump box is that? 16 foot?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Gotta love them fords!!!


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks gmchd plower

jelinek61 it's a 18 ft R&S body


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Leaf vac mode and snow mode. The last one gots dumps like a truck.


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm... thats a nice truck.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

now thats the kind of dumper i like to see


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

*Here you go.*

My Peterbilt with Swaploader.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Rock Boat;1029290 said:


> 06 f-550 6.0 diesel stainless tailgate spreader stainless dump body stainless 9ft fisher x-blade
> 
> View attachment 75799
> 
> ...


IS that a neighborhood/subdivision?!?!?!?!
If so:
You haul away snow in neighborhoods???


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

alwayz-plowin;1029968 said:


> IS that a neighborhood/subdivision?!?!?!?!
> If so:
> You haul away snow in neighborhoods???


alwayz-plowin it a large development with sections that have no room to put snow with sidewalks on both sides and one lane road and the cars park on one side of the road depending on how much snow we get we haul it away little storms we just pile it up in areas that pic was after two big storms in a week


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking dump trucks!


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Rock Boat;1030007 said:


> alwayz-plowin it a large development with sections that have no room to put snow with sidewalks on both sides and one lane road and the cars park on one side of the road depending on how much snow we get we haul it away little storms we just pile it up in areas that pic was after two big storms in a week


Ohhhhh!
Thanks for the clarification..I was confused for a sec!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Greeneverywhere;1029907 said:


> My Peterbilt with Swaploader.


Hey Greeneverywhere. I absolutely LOVE your truck. It is exactly what I want. How does the tarping system work on it? Is it automatic or Manual?

Here are some pics of my 6500 that is for sale! I am very motivated to move it. No unreasonable offer refused. PM or Call 860-463-2279


----------



## GB350 (Dec 17, 2009)

Use to drive this one at my old job


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

hes a couple pics of my superliner

89 superliner
-583k
- mack 300hp motor
- mack 8 speed trans
- mack axles
- 50k rear and 20k front
- legal for 21ton payload


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment! The tarp is a Donovan. It is a manual tarp that raises up 12 feet above the frame hydraulically. Then you pull a rope to roll out the tarp. Works better for me as there are no arms to get in the way when you load equipment on a flatbed.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I will second that your Pete is nice what size beds can you put on there? could you carry a 580 size case ?


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

cat320;1030206 said:


> I will second that your Pete is nice what size beds can you put on there? could you carry a 580 size case ?


I have 18 foot flatbeds as well as dumpsters. A little short for a hoe, besides I think it would be too tall. The top of the bed is a little over 65 inches. It does work fine for skid loaders and small dozers.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

comeeonn;1030142 said:


> - legal for 21ton payload


hmmmm

Whats your GVW for a tandem in NY??


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Mackman;1030400 said:


> hmmmm
> 
> Whats your GVW for a tandem in NY??


they will let ya have 67000 and the truck weighs 25,100, which leaves you with 41900 which is 20.95 tons


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

comeeonn;1030402 said:


> they will let ya have 67000 and the truck weighs 25,100, which leaves you with 41900 which is 20.95 tons


Damn 67k

Pa is only 58k a tri/axle can only carry 73,280


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Mackman;1030403 said:


> Damn 67k
> 
> Pa is only 58k a tri/axle can only carry 73,280


yeah, well i have a $360 a year permit so i can have the extra 10k, without my overload permit i'd be at 57k


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

comeeonn;1030404 said:


> yeah, well i have a $360 a year permit so i can have the extra 10k, without my overload permit i'd be at 57k


Yea PA doesnt have any of them overload permits it is what it is.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Mackman;1030406 said:


> Yea PA doesnt have any of them overload permits it is what it is.


yeah i hear ya


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Greeneverywhere;1030207 said:


> I have 18 foot flatbeds as well as dumpsters. A little short for a hoe, besides I think it would be too tall. The top of the bed is a little over 65 inches. It does work fine for skid loaders and small dozers.


When they brough my machine to me they had it on a 24 ft rollback I think it was a freightliner 10 wheeler , they didn't want to go way out with the lowboy.I have seen in stellers old brouchures of them loading one on a flat bed have not seen many guys put them up on top. .I supose you would have to watch bridges but probably ok for open road.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

There was a concrete company around here years ago that had their hoe on a hooklift, but they modified the flatbed so the wheels sat about 6 inches lower in little tubs. I guess it got them under 13'6". It would be easy to do. So much easier than dragging trailers all over the place.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Greeneverywhere;1030199 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! The tarp is a Donovan. It is a manual tarp that raises up 12 feet above the frame hydraulically. Then you pull a rope to roll out the tarp. Works better for me as there are no arms to get in the way when you load equipment on a flatbed.


Thanks, That why I was asking. I have never seen that type.


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's my 08 F-550 11ft dump.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

our dumps


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

heres one that I drive.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

84deisel;1030778 said:


> heres one that I drive.


What are the specs??


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

2002 pete 379 c12 cat 425 horse 8ll trans 12k front 40k rears on air ride full lock dierentals and axels dual air cleaners dual set back exhaust two line wet kit premium class interior with full gauge package 100 gal driver side tank and split pass side tank 238k miles 11000 engine hours and gets 6.4 mpg trailer is a 2002 22ft hilbilt mongoose concrete spec with high lift gate ,air ride air gate and when I get it finished electic areo crank and go aspault tarp.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

*dump...trailer*

heres my brand new PJ. cant wait to use it soon! also my new to me JD 4310. im ready for landscaping season! :yow!:

Nice dumps though everyone!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

That's alot of aluminum to polish!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

comeeonn;1030404 said:


> yeah, well i have a $360 a year permit so i can have the extra 10k, without my overload permit i'd be at 57k


lol thats our f350 registrations each year in dirty jersey, youd be sinkin 1k easy on any real dump truck like that here... sucks


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

My tags are $1575 a year here in Maryland.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Snowplow71;1031053 said:


>


That Kenworth with the aluminum body was at the Hard Hat expo wasn't it


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

sparky2410;1031668 said:


> That Kenworth with the aluminum body was at the Hard Hat expo wasn't it


Yes sir it was. What day did you go? You see the truck sitting next to this one? It already had a patch in the floor..


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

he's one 6.5turbo 4x4


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Nice lookin dump Tremblay! may be a little off topic, but mind posting some pics of that Deere in the background?? looks nice!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;1032344 said:


> he's one 6.5turbo 4x4


do you have any issue with the local police for not tarping the load? or is there one on the truck I don't see?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

That time I was just 5minutes from the pit but usually I tarp it LOL


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1032355 said:


> do you have any issue with the local police for not tarping the load? or is there one on the truck I don't see?


That time I was just 5minutes from the pit but usually I tarp it LOL


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1030577 said:


> our dumps


Do they have duramax's?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here you go, For more pics check out my personal album:salute:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

heres one i saw at an autoshow, they wanted 80K for this truck at the dealer, bed alone was 20 something. they ended up taking the bed off and selling the cab/chassis to another dealer.

















and heres our 98 c3500 dump with about 5-6 yards of mulch:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

in snow mode:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ProTouchGrounds;1033181 said:


> heres one i saw at an autoshow, they wanted 80K for this truck at the dealer, bed alone was 20 something. they ended up taking the bed off and selling the cab/chassis to another dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice body but i think $20K for it is a little nuts considering you could probably get a triaxel body for the same if not less . that looked like painted steel about 11' or 12' long?


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

20k IS nuts. I buy 25 yard dumpsters, 18 feet long, all 7ga.steel with a quarter inch floor and heavy tailgate for a little under $4500.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

81 Ford L800, 429ci. Rode hard and put away wet on the day these pics were taken last Dec.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

My 1/2 ton dump truck


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

thats a 12' stainless dump with clearcoat on the outsides.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 with am 11' plow, wing and front dump body. He has a "small" load on in these picture.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m608/Dieselguy5245/GetAttachment-2aspx.jpg

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m608/Dieselguy5245/downsized_0416110949.jpg

These are our trucks, first one is a 99 Freightliner fl112 8LL with a 17 foot body. The other one is a Peterbilt 335 With an Allison automatic and a 16 foot body with a high lift gate


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

2000 chevy 3500HD 6.5L 10' body









the international sold this past winter and reget it


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

HOLD UP HOLD UP!!!!! STOP THE GOD DAMN BUS!!!!

What is a MACK bulldog doing on a hood of an IH?? That bulldog should not be disrespected like that.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Mackman;1286542 said:


> HOLD UP HOLD UP!!!!! STOP THE GOD DAMN BUS!!!!
> 
> What is a MACK bulldog doing on a hood of an IH?? That bulldog should not be disrespected like that.


couldn't agree more


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

i love a good dump

here she is, just shy of 600k


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

comeeonn;1286558 said:


> i love a good dump
> 
> here she is, just shy of 600k


That's a big dump body, I suprised that truck isn't a trie axel.


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

all loaded up, and clean, not for long though lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

just bought this guy and his twin brother, more pics to follow once i get them off the phone


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

lol my dad is a mack fan and thinks theres no other truck so he put it on there. but to tell you the truth that international was the most reiliable truck ive ever seen bought it for 3500 bucks and painted it and tha was it payed for itself first job i used it on i realy miss that truck


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mercer_me;1286566 said:


> That's a big dump body, I suprised that truck isn't a trie axel.


nah, shes good as a tandem, 50 rears 20 front makes her good for 21 ton. i do to much off road work for a tri axle.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

comeeonn;1286678 said:


> nah, shes good as a tandem, 50 rears 20 front makes her good for 21 ton. i do to much off road work for a tri axle.


How many yards is the dump body?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

the 89 DM empty weight of 29K roughly 








99 DM we just finished building


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mercer_me;1286679 said:


> How many yards is the dump body?


i dont know, ive had 30 in it before


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

comeeonn;1286686 said:


> i dont know, ive had 30 in it before


That's a big dump body. In Maine you would have to have a tri axel to be legal with that truck.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

old truck
click to play final drive video


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

video of new truck on first day running in 5 years, click to play

after some paint








and all new lights









anyone have a 10' plow or big sander they wanna get rid of?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just seen i never p0ut my truck in here lol. Well here it is.

2006 Mack CV713. 460hp, 13speed, 4.30 rear ratio, 17.5ft heated steel body. Sits on Henderson air ride. Light weight is 25,300lbs. Can gross 73,280lbs in PA for a payload of 23.9 ton. Just turn 171,000 miles yesterday. Truck runs great.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck Mack Man. You have the same CB that I have.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1287407 said:


> Very nice truck Mack Man. You have the same CB that I have.


I got a new CB now. That one took a **** on me. Here is the one im running now.

http://www.gijoesradioelectronics.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1299

I got it alittle juiced up. Plus a new mic. so i cant use that bluetooth BS.


----------

